# JSB Chorales



## lineaadicional (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello everyone.
I need to find information about Bach's chorales. I have read some articles and pages of books but I get more and more confused about it! How many chorales did Bach harmonise and how many did he compose? actually? There is a version of 371 chorales and 69 melodies.... but in the Terry's book he says that bach composed only 389...

Whatever, I need information or a recomendation of a book I can read so I get the truth! THank you in advance!!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth (Apr 14, 2010)

Karl Geringer in his _Bach: Culmination of an Era_ (1966, Oxford UP) says, '*371* harmonizations, of which *162* only can be traced to larger Bach works such as cantatas, passions, oratorios, etc. If a few duplications are disregarded, the collection is found to contain no less than *186* magnificent arrangements (BWV 253-438) whose origin is unknown. They may have appeared in vocal works lost today.'


----------



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

Regarding these famous 371 chorales of Bach, I have a burning question. How many, if any, of these exist in an autograph manuscript form? And where, if anywhere, can such autograph manuscript(s) be seen?


----------

